

Ask HN: What are some tutorials to learn modern web dev 'correctly' - __Anon__

Before I get blasted and told to 'just google it,' I am not just looking for syntax guides, or even tutorials for specific web frameworks like rails or cakePHP. I have already done that, and there are a wealth of tools out there that are very helpful.
However I think it would be useful to see what types of framework independent concepts or design decisions are generally accepted as the way things are done.
Discuss.
======
kls
What type of web development do you plan to do. Many people are moving away
from Rails and PHP for web app development and moving towards JS toolkits and
HTML5. With Require.js, Backbone.js and jQuery being some of the big ones
(Though I personally prefer to use Backbone.js and Dojo). Then they set up
REST services using something like Rails, PHP or Node.js. This is widely
considered the future of modern web apps and how they will be built. Now for
more website focused site, you still see a lot of the server side frameworks,
but personally if I am building out a more traditional site, I prefer to use a
CMS like Wordpress and if I am building out an ecommerce site I prefer
Magento. Each of these have their "correct" or "best" practices. So it really
comes down to what you want to do, but if web apps are where you want to go,
you should really consider investing your time in the JavaScript toolkits and
frameworks.

